#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Macro - Copying and Pasting selected slides (based on selected keywords/criteria i

## erickhawe

Hi all,

Is there any way to automate the copying and pasting of selected powerpoint slides via macro/vba? I have a master deck of 100 slides, however only selected slides are required to be paste into a new clean deck. Is there any way to copy the slides based on an array search on specific key words (e.g. Title, Content). And based on the selected phrase/title the specific slides will be extracted out and paste into a new deck. The search should based on keywords and not on slide numbers as the slides grows over time..

I will require the input from two different source to create a new deck.

e.g. DeckA (100 slides) / DeckB (20 Slides)

DeckC (New slides created based on extraction of selected slides from Deck A followed by Deck B). The new deck (output) created should be in proper slides sequence. 

Thank you!
Regards
Eric

----------


## ThomasUnsug

I copy slides from one show to another quite often. The process you describe is the process I use.  I am far removed from being a computer expert, but I would suggest copying just a few of the slides and then pasting them to see what happens.  My wild guess would be that the crashing is because of the size of what you are trying to move.  You may have to move it in pieces.

----------


## amann

i was facing the same

----------

